

Mike Arrington’s dream team has wrong goal - kuldeep_kap
http://scobleizer.com/2008/03/20/mike-arringtons-dream-team-has-wrong-goal/

======
optimal
Talk about the talkers. I think I remember that being some kind of warning
sign.

------
alaskamiller
mike wants to remake newspaper into 2.0 to compete against cnet. sounds nifty.

